# B-17G Flying Fortress 42-102547, The Rose of York....



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm surprised that we haven't seen any decals of this B-17G....












R.I.P.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2022)

I wouldn't be surprised if we see some soon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

